# GFX Battle VII



## Vartez (28. Februar 2009)

GFX Battle nr.7
Ich bitte euch alle hier für die eurer meinung nach schönste Signatur zu voten.
(Votet am besten bevor ihr die Kommentare lest,damit ihr von den selbigen nicht beeinflusst werdet happy.gif )
Und hier die Sigs:

Sigantur1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur6 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur11



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal sind SEHR viele dabei und ich wünsche jedem Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Februar 2009)

Wie ich die Signaturen fast jeder Person zuteilen kann.
Signatur 6 eindeutig, respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (28. Februar 2009)

Ich schaffs nur bei Sig 2 (selbe schrift schon im letzten Wetbewerb verwendet^^)
Gab diesmal kein Thema das man einhalten musste? Na egal, mir gefällt 11 Wirklich gut^^


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Woah ....echt viele Gute und schöne Bilder dabei ..hoffe es gibt für doe WoW Sig keinen fame votes ...wobei die auch sehr gelungen ist ...


----------



## Lisutari (28. Februar 2009)

Bei so vielen wärs Fast Intellegent wenn man für 2 Stimmen könnte^^ Geht das überhaupt zum einstellen? Warscheinlich nicht...


----------



## Zonalar (28. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen mir gefallen die 9, die 8 und die 4 am besten :>

Aber irgendwie will ich auf die 1 klicken.
Zelda: Ocarina of Time ist immer noch das beste Spiel der Welt^.^

Edit: Nunja, fand die 9 doch am besten^^Die hat meine Stimme


----------



## Lillyan (28. Februar 2009)

1: Zu "verwaschene" Ränder, farblich nicht gut eingebunden
2: Ganz schick, auch die Popouts, aber ich kann mit "aufgesetzten Typos" nichts aufangen.
3: Endlich mal was anderes, gut umgesetzt.
4: Nett umgesetzt, grafisch eine der besten, trifft aber leider nicht meinen Geschmack.
5: Komischer Hintergrund, komischer Typo, komische Einarbeitung. Nicht mein Fall, sry
6: Gut eingearbeitet, schöne Farben, keine typische "Game"-Signatur. Schick!
7: Zu verschwaschene Rändern, nicht wirklich eingearbeiteter Render, aber das Vieh ist toll :>
8: Gefällt mir sehr gut, farblich wie auch das Motiv.... ich befürchte nur es wird wegen der geringen Größe in der Masse untergehen.
9: Typische Spielesignatur, aber grafisch nett gemacht.
10: Schaut im Vergleich zu den anderen recht simpel aus, dennoch farblich nett.
11: Recht simpel, aber (wie immer *hust*) schön.

Ich werde wohl noch ein paar Stunden darüber nachdenken für wen ich Abstimme, da ich zwischen 4en schwanke.


----------



## Lisutari (28. Februar 2009)

Beni, die Sig is zu Twilight Princes glaub ich, oder?^^


----------



## Zonalar (28. Februar 2009)

Ach echt? Hab leider nie Twilight Princess gespielt :< Will keine Wii kaufn nur um ein wirklich gutes Spiel zu bekommen^^Sowieso sieht Link hier wie Link aus und Epona auch^^

...das is doch Epona?

Sowieso hat er seine Fee^^hat er die in Twilight Princess auch?


----------



## Lisutari (28. Februar 2009)

jo, die Fee hat hier und da n Gastauftritt wenn ich mich recht erinner^^ Das Pferd ist so Epona wie Link Link ist, jeder weis das es Link ist, aber du kannst ihm nen Namen geben. Ich hab das Pferd Binky genannt.

*genau so viel Posts wie Lilly hab*


----------



## chopi (28. Februar 2009)

Konnte dieses mal leider aus Zeitgründen(...) nicht mitmachen,umso mehr darf ich jetzt die anderen Sigs flamen.
01. Netter Hintergrund,netter Brushstaub,allerdings hätte ich die Fee weggemacht und das Gesicht von Link sieht man nicht.
02.Schlechter Hintergrund,schlimmer Text,schlechte Render (+zu viele),zu dünner Rand.Hoffentlich wird die nicht wegen dem Popout gewählt.
03....Nice.Mich stört der (zu) große weisse Fleck rechts.Ausserdem hätte man in dem Render einige teile auch in diesen Rottönen färben können,so sieht der immernohc ein wenig aufgeklebt aus.
04.zwei Render verwendet,is schonma schlecht.Die Typo hätt ich weggelassen,der Rand passt auch nicht.Hintergrund passt.
05.ehh...was ist das?Ich weiß nicht,ob sie besser ist als nr.2
06.Zu monoton,Hintergrund passt nicht und Hitman (er ist es doch,oder?) könnte ruhig ein paar menschliche Farben vertragen.Relativ gut eingearbeitet.
07.Garnicht eingearbeitet,langweiliger Hintergrund,langweilige Sig.
08.Mir gefällt die Größe,vllt Render ein wenig nach links,damit er mehr das Licht abdeckt.
09.Ich mag den Rand.Dieser "Kopfeffekt" sieht schlecht aus,ich sag ma,der Render ist eingearbeitet,die Typo is lahm.
10.Schön gebrusht im Vordergrund,der Text im Hintergrund is n Brush oder (hab glaubsch den selben *g*) ? Rand hätte dicker sein können,ich find sie zu hell
11.Witzige Idee,allerdings hätte ich wohl nen "weisseren" Hintergrund genommen (der is aus Mario Galaxy oder?).

Was nehmen wir denn jetzt,3 oder 8...ich denk ma,3 wird sowieso gewinnen (hoffe ich jedenfalls),deshalb geht auch meine Stimme an 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Februar 2009)

Nein^^sie hat eins mehr^^


----------



## Lisutari (28. Februar 2009)

Nein, ich hab eisn Mehr, vorher wars gleich wie ichs geschrieben hab^^
Jz hab ic hsogar 2 Mehr =D


----------



## Zonalar (28. Februar 2009)

K, du gewinnst... aber jezz müssen wir aufhören outcome zu posten.

Gewinnt jezz etwa die 10 nur weil das die einzige Frau im Battle is? Aber ich denke, die verstösst nicht gegen die Regeln... trotzdem finde ich hat sie nicht den ersten Platz verdient...


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Februar 2009)

#1. Render Farben passen nicht zum BG, BG ist zu verwaschen - insgesamt nicht so toll wie ich finde.
#2. Insgesamt ganz hübsch, Stil des Machers ist gut zu erkennen (gefällt mir aber das er das bei behält); doof ist das Typo "im" Bild - das passt sich nicht ein.
#3. Geiles Gesamtbild, sieht echt chic aus - ich find sie zu groß, kleiner und mit Rand würde das Bild in meinen Augen besser wirken lassen.
#4. Schönes Bild, gibts kaum was dran zu meckern - ist net so ganz mein Ding, sieht aber top aus.
#5. Gefällt mir garnicht, Render vergewaltigt (? ><), zu viele Farben die sich nicht richtig ineinanderpassen wollen, Typo check ich auch net und nja, nit mein Ding.
#6. Sieht simpel aus, überzeugt aber einfach unglaublich - imo eins der besten!
#7. Fehlt irgendwie der rote Faden.
#8. Sieht eigentlich cool aus, aber leider viel zu unscheinbar umgesetzt - das Bild könnte Größe vertragen, Render ist super belichtet und passt total gut in den Dunkel/Hell-Himmel-Verlauf-BG - aber die größe gefällt mir garnicht, deswegen kommts nicht in die engere Auswahl.
#9. Sieht gut aus, ist gut umgesetzt aber andererseits ist es auch einfallslos und iwie 0815 - sowas sieht man in jedem Battle hier 1-2 mal.
#10. Irgendwie.. schwammig.. kann dazu auch nicht viel sagen, ich weiss das es nicht schlecht ist aber es spricht mich nicht an.
#11. Pah, fake-Boo! Nein ernsthaft, Super Mario ist toll und ich finds gut das einer dieses Spiel mit ins Battle zieht, ist warscheinlich recht einfach gemacht, aber ist auch einfach hübsch anzusehen.

Mal sehen wers wird, muss noch überlegen.


----------



## Aromat05 (28. Februar 2009)

Voll Coole Bilder Besonders das von KL2, wer hat das bilde gemacht?


----------



## Lillyan (28. Februar 2009)

Das erfährst du frühestens morgen um 15 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (28. Februar 2009)

Mhh 4oder 6 ...

Sehen beide sehr schick aus.
Stöhren tut mich nur bei Nummer 4 dieser verpixelte Buchstabe "N".

Deshalb wird dann die 6!


----------



## Zez (28. Februar 2009)

Signatur 6 + 9 haben es mir angetan, Nr. 9 wurde gevotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (28. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das erfährst du frühestens morgen um 15 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh was so lange warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (28. Februar 2009)

Hab mich für die Nummer 4 entschieden, weil sie meiner meinung nach die beste ist aber alles in allem fand ich keine herausragend.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Februar 2009)

[entfernt]
lg

Edit: radikal edit, dacht ich kann das schreiben weil man ja zuerst voten sollte und dann die comments guggen ^^


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2009)

mefi könntest du bitte deinen post editieren...denn es ist nicht sinn der sache zu sagen wem welche sig gehört...also bitte editiere deinen post danke


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Februar 2009)

meine meinung:

1: Ganz schön, aber der Render is n Bisl verschwommen...
2: Zwar ganz schön, aber nicht das Wahre...
3: Mal ganz was anderes...
4: Auch  schön, mir gefällts aber nicht xD
5: Ist einfach nur MIST!
6: Gefällt mir nicht, srry...
7: Irgentwie komisch...
8: Graphisch schön, aber nicht mein Geschmack...
9: Eigentlich auch schön, nur die schwarzen Ränder stören...
10: Einfach, aber schön
11: Auch einfach, aber auch schön xD

So, das war meine Meinung...


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Februar 2009)

ich mach ma ein einfaches ding:

Gut find ich 4 und 11 (11 find ich den hintergrund einfach subba, und 4 sieht sehr gut aus, der hintergrund passt zum hinteren render, der vordere render stößt isch davon ab und steht durch scharfzeichnung im mittelpunkt und sieht innen himmel)
und schlecht find ich 7 und 2 (bin ein hintergrund fanatiker und 7 war einfach nur ein draufklatschen irgendwelcher brushes, und 2 hat mir der hintergrund einfach au ned gefallen, besonders im zusammenhang mit der schrift)

lg


----------



## Shefanix (28. Februar 2009)

Wo ich da grad so reinschaue fällt mir als erstes auf, das meine garnicht dabei ist :/ Hast du die vergessen oder wars Absicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt nebenbei gesagt die Nummer 9 am besten.


----------



## Mishua (28. Februar 2009)

Nr9 ist toll... ^^

_...ich persönlich gewinne für mich selbst, da ich ein projekt verfolge^^_
_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann eure Bewertungen nicht verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde die Nummer 3 am Besten und habe auch dafür gevoted.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Februar 2009)

eindeutig sieben ^^

Fox is einfach toll  ;D


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

an sich die meisten gut aus, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich bei keiner den sonst eingetretenen "Wow-Effekt" verspürt habe.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

bei manchen sigs hier nervt mich, das man nich genau weiß was davon derjenige selbst gemacht hab oder was der render schon hatte, zb. sig11, vll war der ghost ja schon mit der spur ? also 11 wär ganz einfach, einfach nur render und bg ^^

lg


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2009)

Ihr habt kein geschmack, nr.6 ftw^^


----------



## Vartez (1. März 2009)

Platz 1 :Mefisthor 
Platz 2 :Syane
Platz 3 :Lillyan, Vartez
Platz 4 racun, Shefanix, Skatero
Platz 5 :Huntermoon, Kangrim
Platz 6 :Minastirit
Platz 7 :Mishua

Danke für dieses Tolle Battle ;D 
und Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Mefisthor der das nächste Battle machen darf ^^


----------



## Mishua (1. März 2009)

Ja! ^^ habs geschafft der schlechteste zu sein * personal win *


----------

